
Show HN: Simple Client-side Translations in JavaScript - jermaustin1
https://gist.github.com/jeremyaboyd/3af316e81829ec25fbf59791536e9920
======
jermaustin1
This is a simple JS translation lib I implemented for a Cordova App that
needed key based translations.

JS Fiddle: [https://jsfiddle.net/wvjvxeug/](https://jsfiddle.net/wvjvxeug/)

